# Vintage wooden rods



## JL8Jeff (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there any collector value to older rods and reels? I have some older equipment from my grandfather's brother and was wondering if it's worth the effort to try and sell some of it. I haven't looked at any of it closely yet, I was working on the shed and stumbled on them and noticed a wooden 2 piece rod.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 21, 2015)

you could run a couple on ebay just to test the waters.
the more photos and the best accurate information you can give
will capture the most attention.
enlarged closeup photos of the eyes and tips are crucial.
PhotoShop or similar program is your friend for selling anything online.


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

Cool find! I'd like to see those pics!


----------

